
Adobe acquires ecommerce CMS Magento for $1.68B - skbohra123
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2018/05/22/adobe-acquires-ecommerce-cms-magento-for-1-68-billion/
======
4d66ba06
Also being discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17121721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17121721)

